
Some HP Enterprise SSD will brick after 40000 hours without update - bleair
https://support.hpe.com/hpesc/public/docDisplay?docLocale=en_US&docId=a00097382en_us
======
bleair
More comments: [https://www.tomshardware.com/news/hpe-ssds-firmware-patch-
br...](https://www.tomshardware.com/news/hpe-ssds-firmware-patch-brick-40000)

